# New in Lisbon



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello Fellow Music-lovers:


:tiphat: This is probably not the right place for this but I perused the site and I could not find an appropriate place.

I have recently moved to near Lisbon and I want to get connected to the concertizing scene, events, places, and how to buy tickets, both in Lisbon and in the larger Continent. How does one figure out Vienna? 

Can someone point me in the right direction to get started? 

I am mostly interested in the "typical" classical concerts, Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, Mahler, chamber music, piano sonatas, ...and I do sometimes really like some 20th Century stuff.

Thank you if you can help, and sorry to annoy you by posting in the wrong place! :devil:

Bill


----------

